# New user, new Smoker-- think i've narrowed it to two smokers



## strecker25 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am eager to get a smoker and start experimenting and have found a couple that I like the looks and price of.

1)  The Bradley electric with the pellet feeder. (http://www.cabelas.com/link-12/product/0069087514812a.shtml?cmCat=perf&rid=0987654321&cm_mmc=Performics-_-CSE-_-GoogleBaseUSA-_-0069087514812a&mr:trackingCode=EDCD1BCD-958E-DF11-A0C8-002219318F67&mr:referralID=NA)

2) the Masterbuilt 30" with glass window (http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-Grills-Accessories-Smokers-Fryers/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xjvZaq53/R-202026227/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053)

I like the fact that the masterbuilt has the window and the built in probe, but im a little concerned that it looks like people have to re load the chips every hour or less and have issues keeping good smoke going. The bradley has their nice pellets, but that is so proprietary and I worry that I probably cannot just run to the store and pick up another bag to use if need be.

If anyone has any opinions on either of these (or even a better suggestion) I'd appreciate it.  I am looking to keep it around that price range if possible

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2010)

Strecker25 said:


> I am eager to get a smoker and start experimenting and have found a couple that I like the looks and price of.
> 
> 1)  The Bradley electric with the pellet feeder. (http://www.cabelas.com/link-12/product/0069087514812a.shtml?cmCat=perf&rid=0987654321&cm_mmc=Performics-_-CSE-_-GoogleBaseUSA-_-0069087514812a&mr:trackingCode=EDCD1BCD-958E-DF11-A0C8-002219318F67&mr:referralID=NA)
> 
> ...


My opinion.

I have a MES 30, without the window. I love it, but I wish it was an MES 40 with the window!

I considered a Bradley, but if you figure how many of those pucks ya gotta buy (one every 20 minutes???), forget it.

All ya need to make up for having to put chips in the MES is an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", but you really must consider the MES 40.

Bearcarver


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 31, 2010)

I have neither of these smokers. But what I do have is an opinion. I am with Bear, the proprietary pucks would turn me off to that unit. If i run to the store for smoker wood, and their out then its off to the next store. Plus they have you locked in to that particular product. Really no shopping around for the best price. I would go with the MES if I where you, and yes if your finances and space at home allow, get the 40", you will be glad you did in the long run. I am constantly thinking about my next smoker, and for some reason it is always larger than the one I currently have. Good luck you are gonna love this hobby.


----------



## strecker25 (Aug 31, 2010)

awesome, thats really what I needed to hear to reinforce my thoughts on those pucks.  I really wish they made a way for it to take chips as well.  

Bearcarver, how often does your MES need a chip refill, and do you need to open the door to get the old chips out before adding more to get good fresh smoke? (i've read that is an issue for some, and i'd hate to lose heat every time it needs a refill)

on a side note, i know theres a ton of topics for this so I wont ask too much here, but do you run the heating element in combo with the amaze-n-smoker?  Im just curious if the electric element has held up for that type of use.

Thanks again.


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a MES 30 (no window).  I looked at the Bradley, but was worried about the cost of the pucks.  As far as throwing in chips, it does require about every 30 minutes or so.  to much to extend the smoking time ruins the TBS.  The size is almost right for me, except can't get a full rack of ribs in.  When we have the family over (which is only a couple of times a year) I am lacking space.  It is also hard to get a nice crisp chicken, but not impossible with this model.  There are tricks.

If you have other questions PM me.


----------



## ol' smokey (Aug 31, 2010)

Strecker25, I for one have had and used a Bradley with the puck feeder. It's a good unit however it did not meet my needs. For 1 the pucks were much to expenseive and 2 the heating element was under powered at 500 watts. I do still use the cabinet but have upgraded the heating element to 1200 watts. In addition to that I use a Smoke Daddy to generate the smoke I need. Just to clareify I  don't go over about 175° because I'm using it for sausage, bacon and other such things like cold smoking cheese etc. The pork butts and beef go out to the charcoal smoker. 

Good luck


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2010)

Strecker25 said:


> awesome, thats really what I needed to hear to reinforce my thoughts on those pucks.  I really wish they made a way for it to take chips as well.
> 
> Bearcarver, how often does your MES need a chip refill, and do you need to open the door to get the old chips out before adding more to get good fresh smoke? (i've read that is an issue for some, and i'd hate to lose heat every time it needs a refill)
> 
> ...


I used to have put a few chips or a chunk in every half hour or 45 minutes. Now I very seldom use the chip drawer. I use the AMNS for ALL cold & hot smoking. When hot smoking, the one I have might only last about 5 or 6 hours. If I still want more smoke, I'll either refill it or throw a couple chips & a chunk in the drawer. The new MES 30 has only a half chip drawer too---another reason to get the MES 40. My old MES 30 has a full chip drawer, and I never had to empty it during a smoke. The heating element doesn't care if the AMNS is in there, and the only thing that happens is the dust may burn faster with the heat on.

Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> The new MES 30 has only a half chip drawer too---another reason to get the MES 40. My old MES 30 has a full chip drawer, and I never had to empty it during a smoke. The heating element doesn't care if the AMNS is in there, and the only thing that happens is the dust may burn faster with the heat on.
> 
> Bear


I was at Bass Pro Shop near here yesterday.  They had three models of MES on display.  Two were 30" models, one of them was priced at $179 and the other at $229.  I have no idea what the difference was to merit that difference in price.  I did notice that the higher priced one had shelves with a two way grid or mesh (less than 1 inch) and the other one had only side to side grid.  They also had a 40" MES at about $429.  (don't hold me to any of those prices exactly -- I didn't write them down).

All three models had the half-wide wood tray.  All three models had an access panel in the rear to get to the wiring for the heater element (something I wish I had).  The 40" model had the rear panel riveted on -- I could not tell about the others (Mine has screws). 

One advantage of the 40" is that I could see that my AMNS would fit on the floor pan to the left of the chip tray.   With my current model, it fits there *only* if I remove the floor pan -- and not with enough clearance to put *anything* else under it.   It does fit on the right side under the chip tray.


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 31, 2010)

I voted "something else".  I would not pay for a glass window if there was any other choice.   I have a wood burning stove in my basement with a glass window (tempered glass).  I don't use it any more, but when I was using the stove regularly, I'd have to clean the glass several time per week or it would end up being solid black.  I suspect that same would be true of the smoker.

Here is what I would suggest -- less expensive than the glass door model, and other wise the same.  Price of about $168 versus $249

 
http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CDAQ8wIwAA#

I'd be very surprised at any functional difference that matters.

[EDIT ]  You will sometimes find the identical smoke but with another brand name on it, e.g. Bass Pro and Cabella's will rebrand the MES.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I was at Bass Pro Shop near here yesterday.  They had three models of MES on display.  Two were 30" models, one of them was priced at $179 and the other at $229.  I have no idea what the difference was to merit that difference in price.  I did notice that the higher priced one had shelves with a two way grid or mesh (less than 1 inch) and the other one had only side to side grid.  They also had a 40" MES at about $429.  (don't hold me to any of those prices exactly -- I didn't write them down).
> 
> All three models had the half-wide wood tray.  All three models had an access panel in the rear to get to the wiring for the heater element (something I wish I had).  The 40" model had the rear panel riveted on -- I could not tell about the others (Mine has screws).
> 
> One advantage of the 40" is that I could see that my AMNS would fit on the floor pan to the left of the chip tray.   With my current model, it fits there *only* if I remove the floor pan -- and not with enough clearance to put *anything* else under it.   It does fit on the right side under the chip tray.


Now they all have half drawers? Hmmm, I don't know why they did that. I don't like the way they have that extra piece of metal under the half drawer.

Todd & I have been experimenting with an AMNS that fits to the left of the chip drawer in an MES 30.

I would still like to have the 40 with the glass door, like my son has---He said his cleans real easy with a razor blade.

I clean my wood stove door every day before I light it, but I only burn it after 5 PM, when it's cold out. I clean it in about 30 seconds with a couple paper towels & some ashes.

My 6 X 6 AMNS fits on the left, on the floor, on a foil pan, but just barely. If you can't do that, just barely, can't you torque the bars on the left just a bit. I read where some have moved the two screws on the left up just a bit.

Bear


----------



## strecker25 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dale, I do appreciate your input also.  I didnt even think of the cleaning issue of the glass but actually had more of a concern that it would not hold heat as well as the rest of the box would (and insulation is important in upstate NY winter).  

I was reading through other threads yesterday and also noticed they have different ratings on the heating element, looks like 500, 650, and 1200.  I found the breakdown of the MES 30's without the glass (the 650's are significantly cheaper), but does anyone know if the 30" with the glass is 1200?  (part number is 20070110)

again, I do appreciate everyones input and I'm glad i found this site first before I jumped into one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

Strecker25 said:


> Dale, I do appreciate your input also.  I didnt even think of the cleaning issue of the glass but actually had more of a concern that it would not hold heat as well as the rest of the box would (and insulation is important in upstate NY winter).
> 
> I was reading through other threads yesterday and also noticed they have different ratings on the heating element, looks like 500, 650, and 1200.  I found the breakdown of the MES 30's without the glass (the 650's are significantly cheaper), but does anyone know if the 30" with the glass is 1200?  (part number is 20070110)
> 
> again, I do appreciate everyones input and I'm glad i found this site first before I jumped into one.


My MES 30 has the 650W element.

I think it should be larger, but 1200 would not be needed in the 30.

My dream smoker would be the MES 40, with the window and the 1200w element.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

I was just thinking how else I could help you:

Does this help any?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89762/how-many-mes-owners-here

Notice how many out of 312 chose "I wish I had something else".

Bear


----------



## strecker25 (Sep 1, 2010)

it does, thanks.  Ive learned a lot and haven't even purchased anything yet lol


----------



## dick foster (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't think of one thing a glass window would do for you for smoking meat for 8 to 12 hours or so.

If anything I'd say look at a charcoal or wood fired unit or just stay in the kitchen and cook with your stove. A lump and chunk fan myself.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

If we smoke Bacon, without probing, we go by color for when to pull. 

I can't see through a solid door.

I like to know how my AMNS is doing (where it is in the maze at different times), so I can plan ahead if I'm going to reload it, or put some chips in the drawer, or just let all smoking stop. I could see this through a window.

I would know when to add water in my pan, if I could see in. I have to open the door to see, and let cool air in.

There are many reasons various people might like the window in the door.

Bearcarver


----------



## dick foster (Sep 1, 2010)

I use a simple old loaf pan and it never runs dry. Low when smoking a butt or something that takes a long tim but never dry. I do all my smoking cooking at about 225 on average.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Now they all have half drawers? Hmmm, I don't know why they did that. I don't like the way they have that extra piece of metal under the half drawer.
> 
> Todd & I have been experimenting with an AMNS that fits to the left of the chip drawer in an MES 30.
> 
> ...


I looked explicitly for the half drawer thing plus the extra metal under.  All of them had it.  Maybe if you hurry you can find an old model:-}}

AMNS at 5x8?  My 6x8 will barely fit on the left even with the pan out.  There is a metal piece that holds the chip box to the rods that sticks down a bit and that is rubbing the top of the AMNS with the pan out.  I'll wait and see about putting it on the right side where it fits better next time I smoke with it.

IIRC, I cleaned the window on my wood stove with an ammonia solution.  I'd be leary of doing that on a food product thing like the MES.  It has been at least 5-10 years since I fired up the wood stove.  Winters seem to have gotten milder here in central Maryland -- except for last winter when we got dumped with about 40 inches of snow in one week.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I looked explicitly for the half drawer thing plus the extra metal under.  All of them had it.  Maybe if you hurry you can find an old model:-}}
> 
> AMNS at 5x8?  My 6x8 will barely fit on the left even with the pan out.  There is a metal piece that holds the chip box to the rods that sticks down a bit and that is rubbing the top of the AMNS with the pan out.  I'll wait and see about putting it on the right side where it fits better next time I smoke with it.
> 
> IIRC, I cleaned the window on my wood stove with an ammonia solution.  I'd be leary of doing that on a food product thing like the MES.  It has been at least 5-10 years since I fired up the wood stove.  Winters seem to have gotten milder here in central Maryland -- except for last winter when we got dumped with about 40 inches of snow in one week.


LOL---Yup, I know the piece of metal you're talking about. I just didn't have good luck putting my 6 X 6 under the element on the right---TOO CLOSE!

They tell me it's not hard to elevate the bars enough on the left side to get it to fit under that little vertical plate you're talking about, because it's already so close.

The prototype I've been checking out is 5" X 11". My idea was to get as much smoke as possible with something that fits on those bars, to the left of the drawer, of an MES 30. 

Bear


----------



## dick foster (Sep 1, 2010)

Ammonia evaporates pretty quickly and should leave behind no redidue that would be harmful.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> Ammonia evaporates pretty quickly and should leave behind no redidue that would be harmful.


I'd worry about overspray getting soaked into the "patina" on the rest of the door.  Then the heat evaporating it into the meat.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Yup, I know the piece of metal you're talking about. I just didn't have good luck putting my 6 X 6 under the element on the right---TOO CLOSE!
> 
> They tell me it's not hard to elevate the bars enough on the left side to get it to fit under that little vertical plate you're talking about, because it's already so close.
> 
> ...


I found that if I slid the drip pan out and put the 6x8 AMNS on it, then it would slide back in.  Next time I'm out there, I'll do a picture for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I found that if I slid the drip pan out and put the 6x8 AMNS on it, then it would slide back in.  Next time I'm out there, I'll do a picture for you.


I think I might not have said that right. I didn't mean I didn't have any luck getting it in there "under the element on the right".

I meant it's too close to the element there to work properly---burns too fast. I know you can put it there by pulling the stock pan out, placing it on it, and sliding it in, because that vertical support plate is over toward the left far enough to be out of the way.

Over there, on that side, the Dust is almost touching the element.


----------



## strecker25 (Sep 2, 2010)

The MES 30" with the window has been ordered.  It fit properly into my budget at 250 and although I would have loved the extra space a 40" gives, I had to sacrifice.  Hopefully it gets here this weekend and I can start playing with it.

for the A-MAZE-N-smoker should I stick with the 6x6 ?  I'd like to get that ordered asap so they arrive around the same time.  

now i'm torn between jerky or ribs on the first smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a MES 40 with Window from SAMS and love it.  I use it in a regular rotation with my other smokers and would recommend it to anyone who who was looking to buy an electric smoker.  I find that when you get a good bed of smoldering chips going you are not constanlty tending to get smoke.  I have falles asleep during a brisket smoke woke up 6 hours late and still had smoke in the cabinate when I opened it up.  Remember it is a thin smoke you want not a lot of white smoke bellowing out of the top.  I can fit atleast 6 to seven butts in there at one time four briskets at once 8 racks of stloius cut spare ribs 8 chickens you get the point.  I also use it as a warmer when I am cooking with my UDS since I can control temps much easier on it.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Yup, I know the piece of metal you're talking about. I just didn't have good luck putting my 6 X 6 under the element on the right---TOO CLOSE!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


5x11 is actually just a bit larger in area than the 6x8.   Sounds good.  Does Todd do his own fabrication (bending and welding)?

I took some pictures of my 6x8 sliding in under the chip pan on the right side.  I wonder if the 6x6 is perhaps a bit taller?

First -- here is the chip pan out.  Notice the full size:-}}







Then slide out the drip pan and put the AMNS onto it.







And slide it back in.  It fits with even a little extra clearance.  Since the chip pan slides in above those bars, it will not impact the fit of the AMNS.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2010)

Strecker25 said:


> The MES 30" with the window has been ordered.  It fit properly into my budget at 250 and although I would have loved the extra space a 40" gives, I had to sacrifice.  Hopefully it gets here this weekend and I can start playing with it.
> 
> for the A-MAZE-N-smoker should I stick with the 6x6 ?  I'd like to get that ordered asap so they arrive around the same time.
> 
> ...


Strecker,

For the $5 difference, I personally would go for the 6" X 8", but a good deal would be Package #2.


[font='Trebuchet MS', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PACKAGE # 2:  Includes the following items[/font]

[font='Trebuchet MS', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/font][font='Trebuchet MS', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]   [/font][font='Trebuchet MS', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- 6 x 8 A-MAZE-N-SMOKER[/font]
[font='Trebuchet MS', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/font][font='Trebuchet MS', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]   - 1 lb ea. of the following A-MAZE-N-DUST flavors:  Hickory, Maple and Cherry[/font]

[font='Trebuchet MS', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]         - The A-MAZE-N-TORCH[/font]

Check here & pick your favorite deal:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/Products.html

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> 5x11 is actually just a bit larger in area than the 6x8.   Sounds good.  Does Todd do his own fabrication (bending and welding)?
> 
> I took some pictures of my 6x8 sliding in under the chip pan on the right side.  I wonder if the 6x6 is perhaps a bit taller?
> 
> ...


Dale,

I think you missed my post #23.


----------



## strecker25 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea i just wanted to be sure the 6x8 fits, I'll definetly be ordering that with some dust as I've already got a torch.  I also just looked at your recipe for the unstuffed beef sticks and think I may have found my first smoke


Bearcarver said:


> Strecker,
> 
> For the $5 difference, I personally would go for the 6" X 8", but a good deal would be Package #2.
> 
> ...


----------



## strecker25 (Sep 2, 2010)

Definetly will get the 6x8 if that fits.  

edit: ordered package 2, already have a torch suitable but its a really good deal for the 3 flavors


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Dale,
> 
> I think you missed my post #23.


Sure did -- buzzed right by it. 

Have you given any thought to refabricating the chip box and loader tray from half as^d^d wide to full wide?  The loader looks like it would be easy, just remove a piece of metal.  For the chip tray, you'd have to add a metal box.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Sure did -- buzzed right by it.
> 
> Have you given any thought to refabricating the chip box and loader tray from half as^d^d wide to full wide?  The loader looks like it would be easy, just remove a piece of metal.  For the chip tray, you'd have to add a metal box.


Mine is an older model---I have the full drawer, just about like yours. When I am up in high temps, I sometimes throw a couple chips in or a chunk. My main reason for loving the AMNS so much is when I am below 180˚, which is quite often with me (Bacons, salmon, Cheese, and most of my other adventures).

Even this Turkey I just did was mostly low temps:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98228/canadian-turkey-bacon-qview

Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Mine is an older model---I have the full drawer, just about like yours. When I am up in high temps, I sometimes throw a couple chips in or a chunk. My main reason for loving the AMNS so much is when I am below 180˚, which is quite often with me (Bacons, salmon, Cheese, and most of my other adventures).
> 
> Even this Turkey I just did was mostly low temps:
> 
> ...


I never thought of that kind of treatment for turkey breast.  I've smoked them -- usually when the fresh Shady Brooks are on sale.  Brine over night with salt, brown sugar and spices -- then smoke at 250 or so.   I'll have to show your treatment to the wife and see if she is interested.  I suspect that you get a bit more smoke flavor given the long smoke time.

BTW -- what size was that AMNS you showed?   It had three rows, not the five of my 6x8 and it was definitely not square.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I never thought of that kind of treatment for turkey breast.  I've smoked them -- usually when the fresh Shady Brooks are on sale.  Brine over night with salt, brown sugar and spices -- then smoke at 250 or so.   I'll have to show your treatment to the wife and see if she is interested.  I suspect that you get a bit more smoke flavor given the long smoke time.
> 
> BTW -- what size was that AMNS you showed?   It had three rows, not the five of my 6x8 and it was definitely not square.


That prototype is 5" X 11" X 1 1/2" high.


----------



## strecker25 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bear, a little off topic for this thread but I'm going to give your unstuffed beef sticks a run next week i think.  How long can the meat sit in the cure in the fridge?  Since the smoker isnt in yet i'm not sure exactly when they would be cooked.  Is more than 3 or 4 days a good or a bad thing?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmmm, If it was Bacon, I'd say "No problem", but I don't think it would be a good idea to do that with those cured beef sticks. Somebody else might know better on that.

I guess I'd say, "If you didn't already do the cure, don't. If you already did it, I guess it won't really hurt anything".

Bear


----------



## strecker25 (Sep 3, 2010)

No i havent yet, I know for health reasons the cure probably isnt a good thing to mess around with so thats why I asked


----------



## deltadude (Sep 3, 2010)

Strecker25, you can't go wrong with the MES, window or no window, it will smoke your meat the way you want.  As Bearcarver pointed out get the AMNS it solves any issue about maintaining constant smoke without tending the unit every 30 minutes.  Even if you don't get the AMNS adding wood via the external chip loader is no big deal, and makes you feel like you had a hand in the process.  Go Big!  The 40" is the way to go as most MES owners will tell you.  Smoker's are like boats and TVs you will always want bigger.  This doesn't mean there is a knock on 30", the 30 will get the job done, but has limited capacity, and you can't lay out a whole rack of ribs.  The heat element in the 30" is sized correctly, as it is for the 40".  One last point about the MES, the unit is a insulated metal box with door, there are a lot of different ways to modify it, and eventually when the factory element and digital controller dies, you can easily find 3rd party replacements that will actually improve your MES.  What this means is the MES is an outstanding long term investment


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 6, 2010)

Stecker25,

Bradley uses wood pucks that cost $.40ea, unless you buy large quantities.  You'll waste atleast 2-3 per smoke, and at $1.20 per hour, it gets expensive quickly.  Paul(Beer-B-Q) is a GREAT resource for both models.

I personally own the 40" MES w/1200 watt element and glass window.  It's not perfect, but was the best deal for what I was doing.  The salesman at Cabelas was trying to sell me the $700 Bradley, but I just had a hard time with the cost of the pucks.

1200 watts is great for recovery and fast preheating.

My perfect MES would be a 40" Model w/Glass Window, Dual Range Heating Element and a Pellet Feeder.  600 watts for smoking and 1200 watts for fast preheat and quick recovery.

just my $.02!!!

Todd


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 7, 2010)

well i had one with the window and i am not sure about other smokers but after i started smoking the meat i cant see thru the window !!!

so i sold that unit and got one with out the window , since i do smoke all year and even in the winter i have noticed the one i have with no window my temps stay up longer and don't go up and down with the cold wind and here in Oklahoma it does tend to get windy !

also the smoker i have the chips are put in to the side of the unit and i don't need to add chips to the unit but maybe once every hour and a half but i do buy the big chunks then cut them to fix in the opening of my smoker i don't like the thought of have to by just one style of wood "pucks" and then if i run out "Murphy's Law " late at night and need to buy some more good luck trying to find them.

But that's just my two cents

good luck with what you decide on !!


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 7, 2010)

RavenClan said:


> well i had one with the window and i am not sure about other smokers but after i started smoking the meat i cant see thru the window !!!
> 
> so i sold that unit and got one with out the window , since i do smoke all year and even in the winter i have noticed the one i have with no window my temps stay up longer and don't go up and down with the cold wind and here in Oklahoma ....


I can easily believe that the window would get smoked up part way through one smoke.

Your point about heat loss is very good.  The MES is well insulated, but the glass window would cause a heat loss -- just like a single pane window on a house.  That makes it a distince disadvantage in my mind, and one I had not thought about before.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 7, 2010)

*My Views on Bradley vs MES*

I bought my Bradley last August (2009) because of all the hype on them.  When I got it I was super excited as I bought their biggest and best Model the 6 rack digital.  I have used it twice.  The first time we took the pork butts out of it after about 10 hours because we couldn't get the cabinet temp up over 198º and finished them in the oven.

The second smoke we decided to see how long it would take to complete in the smoker and after 23 hours we got the pork butts to 189º or there about.  I have never been able to get cabinet temp above 200º.

I contacted Bradley and their great customer service said it must be the Temp sensor and they mailed me a new one that *I could install myself*.  

After that I decided to start reading every post on their forum and began to notice that everyone was either adding a second element or a PID or some other fix so that the thing would get to proper temps.  With the MES you don’t have to buy Bubba Pucks in order to use the last three pucks in the feeder.

I also noticed that the majority of those liking them smoked Cheese, Fish, Sausage and things not needing long smokes or higher temps.

I also noticed a lot of complaints about not getting up to temps leading to the threads on how to overcome that problem by adding the items to the smoker listed above.

I bought a new Bradley Digital 6 rack last fall and have used it 2 times. I managed to sell my Bradley on the 4[sup]th[/sup] of July (2010) for $350.00 about half of what I had invested.  I took quite a loss on a unit that was only used twice

Here are some of the major differences I find.  Others will probably disagree but I believe that if you pay over $500.00 for something it shouldn’t need to be modified to use it for its intended purpose.

*Bradley 6 Rack Digital*

    * Dimensions: Inside 15”W x 11.5”D x 33”HT *Must Cut a Slab of Ribs in Half to Fit on Rack*
    * Dimensions: Outside: 17”W x 14”D x 39”HT - 24"W with Generator on side
  *  * Internal Heater: 500 watt cooking element / 125 watt smoking element
    * Bradley Price: $599.00
    * 1 yr Factory Warranty (They Send You The Parts You Install Them, Some Warranty!!!)
    * Must use Proprietary Pucks  **Bradley Smoker Bisquettes 48 Pack - HICKORY  $16,99 From Yard and Pool*
*     * Bubba Pucks Needed to Feed Last Three Wood Pucks  
    * Bubba Pucks - **Bradley Smoker Woodsaver - Set of Three $25.95 From Yard and Pool
*
*MES 40"*

    * Sam's Item # 173462
    * Dimensions: 41" x 20" x 24-7/8  *Will hold full slab of ribs without cutting in half*
*     * MES Price at Sam's: $299.00
    * 3Yr Extended Warranty: $39.00*
  *   * MES has 1200 Watt Heating Element*
*     * Uses Common Wood Chips or Chunks Which Can Be Found Anyplace Cheap. **You Can Even Make Your Own.
*
Which would you buy after comparing side by side?  The cost of operating the Bradley skyrockets once you get past their original hype.  The original cost alone is a $160.00 more than the cost of the MES + the 3yr Warranty from Sam's. *If It Breaks Just Take It Back and Get Another One!!!*  And the MES is BIGGER!

On another forum a lot of us frequent there are many MES users and ALL are Extremely Satisfied with them.  They don't have the problems the Bradley does with recovery times, wood chips can be added without opening the door, many advantages.
 

*I would highly recommend getting the MES 40” if you are looking for a good electric smoker.*

*Am I Prejudiced Form My Personal Experiences Against Bradley YES I AM...*


----------



## cassman (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a MES 40 with Window from SAMS and love it. It's about 2 years old and I use it in a regular rotation with my other smokers and would recommend it to anyone who who was looking to buy an electric smoker. I'm doing the 1200watt mod to mine right now because I am doing 8 butts at a time the 800 watts takes a while to get to the right temp.


----------



## strecker25 (Sep 8, 2010)

so the 30" with the window came in today, I went ahead and seasoned it, and only had some chicken breasts and some hot dogs around so i threw them in.  The hot dogs were awesome, tasted like summer sausage.  I used a sugar based rub from bbqpitboys on one and a memphis salt based rub on the other for the chicken.  Going in I knew that chicken dries out quick, so wasnt expecting much.  It did dry out quite a bit but had good smoke flavor.

The smoker itself is nice, seems like good build quality and I was able to get plenty of smoke with store bought chips both at high temps and down to 200.

thanks for all the help, this weekend is beef sticks as long as the amazensmoker comes in.a


----------



## time916 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Strecker25 and all...

I picked up the Bradley 4 rack Digital Smoker about 5 weeks ago. I really enjoy good BBQ as my belly will testify...

Anyway, I've actually been pretty impressed with the smoker and with the "pucks".  The wood used is clean, so the resulting smoke is nothing but that - smoke.  I sat down and did the math on the cost of smoking using the bisquettes, and while it was a little more, it wasn't that much - at least as far as I could tell. 

 If you buy the 120 pack from say Amazon it will run you about $40 with shipping.  Each bisquette will run you about 33 cents apiece.  At 3 bisquettes per hour, that's only $1.00 per hour...  for 6 hours of smoke that's only $6.00.  If you calculate how much you spent on the wood, plus the time spent finding it and preparing it for the BBQ, I don't imagine the costs are that far apart.  However, I also recognize that doing all of that is also part of the experience for some folks and that's cool too...  But the whole bisquette thing is about convenience.  I live in a suburban area, and I have no idea where I would go to pick up hickory, apple, cherry, oak and alder woods, so ordering it in manageable quantities that show up on my doorstep in 5 days is pretty cool too.

I also really like the control I have over the process.  I can tell the digital smoke generator that I want smoke for 2 hours, set the timer on the cooker for 3.5 hours, plug in my digital thermometer then go watch the 49ers and have an absolutely awesome tri-tip at the end of the game!  No having to tend the fire or add more chunks or chips or whatever...

I can't argue with you about the proprietary issue...  If Bradley decides to stop making the bisquettes I'm screwed... so here's hoping there are lots of other lazy **ahem** I mean "convenience oriented" folks out there like me!

By the way, I picked up my Bradley 4 Rack Smoker at Cabela's in Reno on sale for $299...

What ever you decide, good luck and enjoy!  There is nothing like it!

.


----------



## spg (Sep 20, 2010)

I would also suggest to try and see how accurate your temps are for the probe and chamber temp.  I got a 40" window model sometime around February from Sam's and it has been great so far.  i don't clean the window much, but it is easier with a damp paper towel when the unit is hot.  I just got a Maveric ET 73 thermometer I think my MES might be reading high on the chamber temp and low on the food probe.  But I will find out this weekend with my new toy!

Check around this site and you will get a ton of ideas to try.


----------



## strecker25 (Sep 20, 2010)

It is, about 10-12 degrees low on the chamber (i measure the top shelf in the center with my probe) and about 5 deg off on the meat probe.  The problem is the pickup for the chamber temp is located on the back wall and the center of the racks tends to be hotter with smoke.  Had a great smoke this weekend with 2 racks of spares and 2 fatties.  I'm starting to get the hang of the smokers quirks and I like it a lot now.


Spg said:


> I would also suggest to try and see how accurate your temps are for the probe and chamber temp.  I got a 40" window model sometime around February from Sam's and it has been great so far.  i don't clean the window much, but it is easier with a damp paper towel when the unit is hot.  I just got a Maveric ET 73 thermometer I think my MES might be reading high on the chamber temp and low on the food probe.  But I will find out this weekend with my new toy!
> 
> Check around this site and you will get a ton of ideas to try.


----------



## spg (Sep 20, 2010)

I have done a few of the Italian fatties and they were great.  You will need to try the smoked twice baked potatoes and corn.  I could go on with a long list, but this site has helped me plenty of times when thinking of what to do next.  I will even put in a plug for Jeff's rub and sauce.  I have tried the rub on ribs, steaks and even a light dust on a brisket and liked it, but I have not made the sauce yet.

For spare ribs I found some John Henry's sugar maple rub and some apple and pecan wood for the smoke and it was great if you like sweet ribs.  I have even used a little sweet baby ray's sauce on them before they are finished.


----------



## john-z (Sep 21, 2010)

I voted for the MES 30", but i just bought the MES 40" 1200w with window unit, and i love it! It is the most recent model and has the little access door to get to the wiring.

Gander Mtn had the exact same smoker for 449.00. At Sam's Club it was 269.00.


----------

